# OK for strangers to photograph your dog?



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I apologize if this wasn't posted in the right spot. I don't even know if its a big deal or I am just being paranoid. But as Rommel has finally had all his shots I am taking places for socialization besides obedience classes. 4 or 5 times now people have whipped out their cell phones with cameras and taken his picture, only two asked if it was ok. 

I have a miniature dachshund who is a Disaster Services FEMA certified Urban Rescue dog and I am used to local Disaster Services Coordinators or local press taking her picture. And my last White GSD had his picture taken for ads for a local pet shop, a local animal hospital and his breeder of course. But I had to sign releases for those pictures. This is different. 

I don't know who these people are or why they would want his picture. You would think if they wanted a dog like him or wanted to know more about him they would ask - but they don't. OK so there are not that many white shepherds, at least not around here, but they don't even know that he is a shepherd. 

So am I just being crazy or is this normal and OK?


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Matter of personal choice... unless your dog is a NBA star and has an endorsement contract.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> I have a miniature dachshund who is a Disaster Services FEMA certified Urban Rescue dog and I am used to local Disaster Services Coordinators or local press taking her picture.


Wow I'm impressed and stunned by this alone???

But moving on...people have and endless capacity to be rude! If I wanted to take a dogs picture and the owner was present, I would ask.

Dogs do get stolen, most likely the folks who are doing this are just rude and self entitled. But these days you just never know??

Really the only thing you can do is shield your dog, block the shot by stepping in front if you see them and they don't feel like asking first!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Dang paparazzi! Seriously though, that is strange.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ehh, I wouldn't be comfortable having people I don't know taking pictures of my dogs.
Funny story, a couple of years ago my friend and I where at a store and some man went up to us and tried to take a picture with us. Obviously I didn't take a picture but still kind of odd ya know?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I ha e it happen alot with Gus and am thankful they don't interrupt what we are doing to ask permission. I really don't mind a d know peoe can't possibly control themselves when they see my gorgeous boy!! ??


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I don't care really hehe unless my dog is the miss universe for dogs . Or if my dog is an international fitness role model then i wouldnt want his picture to be taken during off season when his body could be out lf shape .


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never had anyone (to my knowledge) take photos of my dogs, except at dog shows. I constantly have people come up to me at shows and want to take photos of the "pretty shepherd". I think it's kind of funny, but I don't mind. When Sage was a puppy and we were at our club's specialty outdoors, she sat in a lawn chair for most of the show. I could see people taking photos of her right and left.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We live in a world where everyone has a camera and documents everything they see, in pictures. 

To me, taking a pic of a beautiful dog makes far more sense than taking a pic of one's dinner. :crazy:

Pics of our dogs are already all over the Internet, so, meh, if they want to snap his photo, so be it.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Palydyn said:


> I have a miniature dachshund who is a Disaster Services FEMA certified Urban Rescue dog and I am used to local Disaster Services Coordinators or local press taking her picture.
> 
> So am I just being crazy or is this normal and OK?



Really??? Never heard of a USAR dachshund. Certified through FEMA? CE'd? Official search and rescue dog? 

As a FEMA CSS myself, that's pretty impressive. I would never think to see that breed doing this work. 

As for the pictures. It's rude that they don't ask. But if you are in public or at a public event, it's not illegal. If it bugs you, say something as they pull out their camera. We have become a society of little boundaries. Most people probably don't even realize it bugs you.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Lol I had a tourist family from overseas take family pictures with my dogs...
I was walking in a park pathway, and they just asked to do it. Must of taken 10-15 pictures with my dogs.

It is not a biggie if they come and ask.

Now some strange dodgy looking guy taking pictures from a distance without talking to me might be a bit more of a red flag. But even then... He just might like photography.. I wouldn't stress.

I would have more of an issue if I did not know them and it was at my personal property, than at a park. That would not be cool. Serious security issues there.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> We live in a world where everyone has a camera and documents everything they see, in pictures.
> 
> To me, taking a pic of a beautiful dog makes far more sense than taking a pic of one's dinner. :crazy:
> 
> Pics of our dogs are already all over the Internet, so, meh, if they want to snap his photo, so be it.


:thumbup:


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> I don't care really hehe unless my dog is the miss universe for dogs . Or if my dog is an international fitness role model then i wouldnt want his picture to be taken during off season when his body could be out lf shape .


Good humor!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Wow I'm impressed and stunned by this alone???
> 
> But moving on...people have and endless capacity to be rude! If I wanted to take a dogs picture and the owner was present, I would ask.
> 
> ...


Some lady stopped and took a picture of Buddy once. I thought it was ok. 
Imagine my shock when a friend of mine sent me a link to an ad for stud services and the picture was of Bud, standing in front of my house. Obviously a scam. 
We also had a picture of Shadow, again in front of my house, advertised for sale.
No you may not photograph my dogs, anymore then I would allow a stranger to take pictures of my child.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Some lady stopped and took a picture of Buddy once. I thought it was ok.
> Imagine my shock when a friend of mine sent me a link to an ad for stud services and the picture was of Bud, standing in front of my house. Obviously a scam.
> We also had a picture of Shadow, again in front of my house, advertised for sale.
> No you may not photograph my dogs, anymore then I would allow a stranger to take pictures of my child.


That would have freaked me out!!!

Having raised a very people friendly Boxer, I was always concerned about her being "stolen." 

Never lived in an area where that's a problem just heard about it happening. Strict training kept her in check. Don't step out of the car (unless instructed), don't tighten the leash, don't leave the yard. She was pretty much never out of my sight but you never know...forget the keys run back in the house and boom gone dog!!!

She was just a tiny bit to comfortable with uh..."everyone" for my taste.  My GSD...yeah that's not really a problem. 

Someone taking unsolicited photos of her on our property...yeah that would have been a "problem."


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

So far it hasn't come back to bite me in the butt so I usually allow people to take pictures of my dogs. It makes me smile when someone thinks my dogs are so beautiful that they want a picture. 
I was walking in our downtown area once, I worked doggy day care so was walking five dogs in a park across from city hall. A tour bus with Chinese/Japanese/whatever the correct political term may be (please, I mean no racial judgement in the least) were all walking around. They started rushing me, asking for pictures and I obliged thinking they wanted pictures of the dogs as that wasn't unusual. One by one, then as groups, they would stand next to me for a picture. I was quite confused until later when I learned Anne of Green Gables is big in some Asian country - and I have red hair! That gave me a good laugh. So somewhere out there, there is a bunch of pictures of me floating around


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Interesting choice for a dog's name


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I think it's pretty unavoidable. As mentioned, we live in a society that is being documented in the palms of everyone's collective hands. I wouldn't mind so long as I wasn't in the picture (I don't really like being photographed). It's also contextual. Depending in the pose, environment, person etc. Some people have ill intentions, as was mentiond by the sale and stud ads. Disgustingly dishonest.

Small aside, documentation could be your freind or enemy if your dog every does anything that could be deemed a liability. You read all thae horrible stories about criminals breaking into a home, being attacked by the dog, then sueijg for damages. Ridiculous. If you're ever attacked and your dogs jumps to the offensive I'm sure filming it is the farthest thing from your mind, but if it's possible could come in handy legally to prove the threat existed. Something to keep in mind regarding the legal safety of our pets.


----------



## Eagles and Indians (Feb 24, 2015)

Must be a gs thing. I took my golden retriever everywhere with me. Everyone loved her, but no one ever took pictures. Pretty much every time I take my sable gs anywhere someone either takes pictures, or says "if you ever want to get rid of her I'll take her" or "would you consider selling her?" Kind of baffles me and makes me nervous at the same time when a total stranger asks if I'll sell my dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You are out in public. Anyone can photograph you or your dog.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

No one has asked to take Ruger's picture yet, though he always seems to "stop & take over the show" wherever he goes. If I were out in public I wouldn't really mind, though find it strange they didn't just ask, but if I were at my house and saw someone randomly taking pictures of him I'd be concerned.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

middleofnowhere said:


> You are out in public. Anyone can photograph you or your dog.


This is where I land on the issue, even though I don't care to have my picture taken and have forcefully objected in times past: I once charged over to a stranger I caught zooming and focusing his camera on my chest, called him out for it, and made him delete the photos while I watched. (This was on a brewery tour and he was blatantly photographing women's chests.) So with that disclaimer in mind, I typically do not consider that I have an expectation of privacy when I'm out in the community.

I've had people ask if they can photograph my dog, and I'm happy to reinforce their politeness by saying yes. It's good sit-stay or stand-stay practice, too. I'd probably say no if I was in a big hurry or something, but that's not usually the case when we're out on a walk.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

If you have ever posted a picture of your dog on this forum, Facebook, etc then I consider this a silly question. 

By posting pics you are explicitly giving the site rights to use your pic as they see fit--even for advertisements. IMHO, that's much worse than a random stranger taking a picture of your dog in public.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Mister C said:


> By posting pics you are explicitly giving the site rights to use your pic as they see fit--even for advertisements. IMHO, that's much worse than a random stranger taking a picture of your dog in public.


That's not really true. Some sites maybe but not all. Heck it's why I won't join sites like 500 px. You're making me want to reread the user agreement for this site though. LOL 

As far as pictures in public. They can do it. I have plenty of photog friends who photograph strangers all the time in public settings. I personally can't do it. Though I did recently take this video without asking (I couldn't believe what I was seeing in the neighborhood lol) as I figured some local family would think "NO WAY!":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEvjPGvPqXc

People have always asked me if they can take Dinozzo's picture with their camera phone. If it's a camera phone I don't think I would care even if they didn't ask. If it was more of a professional camera I think I might care. 

I've photographed my guy running with other dogs usually with asking the owner but I think I have forgotten to do so a time or two. :/ They are just for personal use though and nothing more. If it was something more I would ask the owners first.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm flattered when people want to take photos of my dog. Most ask, some just see an opporutnity and take it. I've had people ask to be in the photo with her. I'm very accomodating and since I take photos myself, I'm willing to help.

When I had my English Setter we were at the Grotto in Tobermory and a photo shoot was going on for a CD cover. They asked if they could use my dog and I said yes. I didn't sign any release forms and I really didn't care. Don't know if she ever made the cover.

We all know that the magic is with the person who took the photo and in post processing. My dog is nothing more than an interesting subject.

One thing that did tick me off was when we had our zodiac boat tied up to a dock at a waterfront hotel. This family came walking on the dock and all jumped into my boat for a photo shoot. I thought that was extremely rude but was too far away to ask them to leave without causing a scene. No harm was done.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I've had people actually try to steal Xerxes so yes I object to them taking pictures of my dogs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Now that everyone has a phone that takes pictures, it is very easy to snap a shot of anything. They don't need to ask. You probably wouldn't even notice. There is nothing you can do about it. Be thankful they just take pictures of your dog. I have people who find it amusing to take pictures of my disabled son. People suck.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I have people who find it amusing to take pictures of my disabled son. People suck.



Seriously?? The ability for some people to just suck never ceases to amaze me!

I work with adults and children with varying levels of disabilities so I can really relate. But that aside you would think a certain level of respect or empathy would be a given! 

Sorry that happens remember not everyone is morone.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Seriously?? The ability for some people to just suck never ceases to amaze me!
> 
> I work with adults and children with varying levels of disabilities so I can really relate. But that aside you would think a certain level of respect or empathy would be a given!
> 
> Sorry that happens remember not everyone is morone.


opps should be "not everyone is a moron!":blush:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

KathrynApril said:


> That's not really true. Some sites maybe but not all. Heck it's why I won't join sites like 500 px. You're making me want to reread the user agreement for this site though. LOL



Yes, you are correct. Not all sites. But many, many do. This site for instance.

VerticalScope - Driven by Enthusiasts


"You represent and warrant that: (i) you own the content posted by you on or through the Web Site or otherwise have the right to grant the license set forth below, and (ii) the Posting of your content does not violate the privacy rights, publicity rights, copyrights, contract rights or any other rights of any person.

*You agree to grant to GERMANSHEPHERDS.COM a non exclusive, royalty free, worldwide, irrevocable, perpetual license to reproduce, distribute, transmit, sublicense, create derivative works of, publicly display, publish and perform any materials and other information you submit to any public areas, chat rooms, bulletin boards, newsgroups or forums of GERMANSHEPHERDS.COM* or which you provide by email or any other means to GERMANSHEPHERDS.COM and in any media now known or hereafter developed. Further, you grant to GERMANSHEPHERDS.COM the right to use your name and or user name in connection with the submitted materials and other information as well as in connection with all advertising, marketing and promotional material related thereto, together with use on any other VerticalScope Inc. web sites. You agree that you shall have no recourse against VerticalScope Inc. for any alleged or actual infringement or misappropriation of any proprietary right in your communications to GERMANSHEPHERDS.COM."


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Chip18 said:


> Seriously?? The ability for some people to just suck never ceases to amaze me!
> 
> I work with adults and children with varying levels of disabilities so I can really relate. But that aside you would think a certain level of respect or empathy would be a given!
> 
> Sorry that happens remember not everyone is morone.


Thanks Chip. My son has achondroplasia, a form of dwarfism. He is 16, so maybe people don't realize he is a minor, though it wouldn't be OK, if he was an adult either. I'm sure is happens fairly often. 

Last fall, my family members drove separately to a nice restaurant. We were waiting outside to go in. I saw a 20 somethingish guy walk by. Didn't pay attention. My 20 somethigish daughter said, "He just took Steve's picture. I saw him and he knows I saw him." It's good I didn't, because I would probably have made a scene and my son wouldn't want that. But seriously, why? So he can snap chat , or post on facebook making fun? Look what I just saw. Hahahaha! It's not cool.


----------



## Majolica (Feb 18, 2015)

I went to a dog expo with my 4 month old puppy on Saturday. Some people took her picture. It didn't bother me, and I'm not sure how it would enable them to steal her. If they were taking them on our property that would be different. (Though I get suspicious if someone so much as drives down our road. :laugh: We live in a very rural area.) If they think she is so cute they want to remember her (she is pretty cute), then I don't care. And she was being good at that point too!

As far as pictures of her showing up on the internet for scam ads, I would absolutely report them. But realistically, I likely wouldn't know about them.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I take a lot of photos and I cyber-know many other photographers. Hopefully the one who took the son's photo was just interested in some street photography, interesting human study..not to ridicule on some social network.

As far as dogs, I will take photos of dogs at pet events and make a nice album. I never add identifying information other than they were at the event. If we strike up a conversation with someone and they want to take a photo of our dog, I have no problem with that. If someone were trying to be nefarious, with a telephoto lens we may never even know someone was taking our photo.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Fast forward to 2019....


I was going to ask a similar question but thought I would just bump this thread. I was wondering how often people ask if they could take a picture of your dog. 



I've never been asked that question while out hiking with Haylie our Jack Russell. With Josie, I've been asked at least a handful of times when we're out hiking. 

I just ask myself.. why? Is it a German Shepherd thing? Is it because we're in a tourist town? Is it because of her goggles and her cooling vest? *lol*


People we've encountered so far are nice about asking to take pictures, so I let them and that gives us a chance to practice sitting quietly with people close by ( we are still working on leash manners).


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve never had someone ask to take photos of my dogs when I’ve been out walking. At dog shows, it’s another story. I’ve had a lot of spectators over the years ask if they can take their photos. Yes, I say yes.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Weird, no one has asked me. Well, in the beginning Lyka wasn’t the type of dog to approach, Crios was always too in your face, and we haven’t taken the whole brood out except once to the vet, and while we got wide eyes, we were separated by a glass wall. I don’t let people take pictures of me or my kids unless it’s family I’m okay with. I don’t allow the school to post or publish any pics of the kids. Just a personal preference. So I wouldn’t allow anyone to take pics of me dogs either. There is no need for it. And I don’t have a problem getting verbal when I see camera’s out. Our privacy is already started to slowly disappear by things like drones, ability to videotape anyone in a public setting, etc. I like the choice to be mine on what I’m comfortable sharing and to what method of sharing. 

I had a creeper once ask me if he could take a picture of my adorable (human) girls. I said no, they are minors, and I will call the cops if you persist. He left pretty quickly when we got to the front door and he heard and saw Lyka freaking out in the large window facing the front yard.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

xthine said:


> Is it because we're in a tourist town?


yes!


xthine said:


> Is it because of her goggles and her cooling vest?


yes!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I took a picture of a rare breed dog that I had never seen before, I asked the owner first and she said yes. But her dog nearly took my arm off so I moved far enough away that I didn’t stress her. I would never let anyone pose with my dogs, though. Someone asked to pose with a strangers male GSD and the woman hugged the dog, who she did not know. The dog nearly bit her in the face.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I always have people asking to take pictures of my dogs. One time I had a police officer wanting pictures of my dogs. I frequently walk my dogs in unoccupied parking lot areas and people have chased us down in their cars to take pictures. I don't see any harm in it except if they come flying up on us when I have a more aggressive dog with me off leash.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

and some of us post many photos on social media. Of course then we have control (more or less) over how the image is used.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, speaking as a graphic designer, we are always careful for people to sign releases if they will be photographed and their image will be used in any way, including social media. Humans definitely have rights as far as photo release! I don't know if dogs have rights in that regard! They may have some rights, as the "property" of a human? But definitely if the dog's picture gets used in some kind of promotion, that is not legal. You would have the right to have the picture be taken down (very few people do legal persecution since it's so expensive). 

There is something about the "large white wolf" look. We average 1-3 daily comments of "beautiful dog" - cars pull up alongside and roll their windows down. I am often asked what breed he is, and the weirdest incident of all, last week: car pulls up alongside and window comes down. I brace myself for the "beautiful dog" comment and the person shouts, "Is your dog a boy or a girl!" "Boy!" I shout. "Thanks!" they shout, and drive away. The world is a strange place.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

GSDchoice said:


> There is something about the "large white wolf" look. We average 1-3 daily comments of "beautiful dog" - cars pull up alongside and roll their windows down. I am often asked what breed he is, and the weirdest incident of all, last week: car pulls up alongside and window comes down. I brace myself for the "beautiful dog" comment and the person shouts, "Is your dog a boy or a girl!" "Boy!" I shout. "Thanks!" they shout, and drive away. The world is a strange place.


We've gotten that remark, too. "hey I have a girlfriend/ boyfriend for your dog (a.k.a. wanna breed them)"


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Only time I've really had someone ask to take a picture of my dogs was when I was out on a pack hike with a few friends - so 4-5 GSDs together all non black and tan. I had one guy ask to breed to Katsu when she was younger - said no. So far, no one has approached me about Steel (probably cuz he's fugly :grin2. When I first got him, I was asked if I was planning to breed him to Katsu - nope...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Once or twice. At the hike in a shrine. Mass was let out and the trails became crowded. I saw someone take a photo they did not ask either. She just said could not help it that she wanted a photo of them. I did not care. If someone was taking photos of me and my kids then that would be different without permission then that is different.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

IF the person asks, I might give my permission depending on who I had with me (one was a dedicated biter) and what the circumstances were. If they do NOT ask, I object and move away. I don't know these people and don't know their motives. I find it intrusive; we're not there for a photo shoot. 

With the IWs, I had loads of people ask not only to take a picture but to take a picture _with_ the dog. Always wondered how those shots turned out as people often looked _terrified _standing next to a giant, 160 pound animal...

People rarely ask to photograph Rachel (GSD), they're usually too busy giving us clearance. lol. What's interesting is that a lot of LEOs will stop their vehicles (sometimes in the middle of an intersection) to ask questions about her, her breeding, how long I've had her, how I trained her, etc. They're all clearly breed fans, so it's always a pleasant exchange. And, Rachel's learned to say, "Thank You," on command, whenever they compliment her looks. :wink2:


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

car2ner said:


> We've gotten that remark, too. "hey I have a girlfriend/ boyfriend for your dog (a.k.a. wanna breed them)"


I've always gotten the breeding queries. My standard response is always to smile and say, "Too late, s/he's fixed." Doesn't matter whether that's true or not, it stops the inquiries.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Aly said:


> And, Rachel's learned to say, "Thank You," on command, whenever they compliment her looks. :wink2:


Too cute!! I'm sure people love that!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

They do, @GSDchoice, it typically invokes surprised laughter. In our most recent LE interaction (this was um about 2 weeks ago), after we'd both stopped laughing, the LEO looked me in the eye and blurted, "I just LOVE these guys!" "I do too," I said. Said goodbye and went our respective ways. Lovely way to start the morning...


----------

